# Oral cancer experiences



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There are lots of non-cancerous things it could be, and some of them go away on their own. If it persists, the vet will probably want it biopsied. Ask the vet for a time frame for how long you should wait and see before you grab a piece.

At this point, don't get too worked up about the possibility that it's cancer. Most lumps and bumps aren't.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What is your vet waiting for? Why not biopsy it now? Then you know. My vet told me never underestimate a lump in your dogs mouth. I have had 2 on two different dogs. 

In Teddi the biopsy turned out to be an "epilus" more or less a fleshy growth, hers was right behind her upper front teeth. 

Maxine was not so lucky. Hers ended up being osteosarcoma. It was located on the roof of her mouth, back by her right rear molar. The oncolgist said it was surgical but at 12.5 we just were not sure she could handle the surgery. And it was only going to buy us some more time but what quality would that have been for Max? 

I am not trying to scare you. I hope and pray it is nothing like the epilus. However waiting to me is not an option. If it is something more early detection is the best answer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If your vet isn't sure what to do, I'd get to a specialist and have it biopsied to relieve your mind.

I agree with others that it could be many things besides cancer. MY husband just had a lump removed and biopsied from his mouth. It was benign.

Sending prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I found a small pimple like lump in Daisy's mouth on her bottom teeth its about the size of a pint head and its white in colour we had to go to the vet to get her leg checked and i asked him to check it out he thinks maybe and injury due to chewing something i said it had gone down a bit since i noticed it.
But he has made a note and said to keep an eye on it but is pretty sure its nothing :crossfing


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am waiting to hear back from our vet. It will be just two weeks this weekend that I noticed this small red pimple in Pippa's mouth. I have asked the vet if we should just take it off and biopsy or is that unnecessary right now. I want to know what to do. How fast do the nasty things change - like if no change in two weeks is that good? Obviously it's better to catch something sooner rather than later. I can't help but think about Dusty who belonged to member DustyRD2 who had a horrible battle with oral cancer that ended up claiming his life a few years back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good*

Let us know what the vet says.
Praying for you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Can you include a picture? My golden boy, Beau, had a benign tumor called an epullis removed. It also required a partial removal of part of the bone on his upper jaw. He had no problems with it after its removal. His tumor was pinkish and located at the base of his tooth.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I spoke with the vet today and she is sending her findings to our vet clinic. She's the holistic vet we usually see and visits us at home and when she's not making house calls she works at the Emerg. clinic for the region so she's not in a position to be able to do the surgery. She is going to talk to the vet at the clinic and give her the details and then I will have to take Pippa there for an exam and decide what to do. My choices right now are wait and watch, biopsy and if it's bad a second surgery, remove the lump and clean margins meaning Pippa loses teeth and bone. I don't know what the right choice is.....

Here's a picture (not an easy task!!!)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I appreciate your situation. It is not an easy decision. However finding out what the biopsy says is a good place to start. The picture makes it hard to see, and it could be a tooth problem too. I wish I had answers. 

There was a picture of a golden retriever at the oncologists when we took Maxine. He was sitting in the picture, and smiling. That dog had had a radical facial surgery removing jaw, and teeth to eliminate the cancer. That dog was fine. Dogs do handle facial surgery. It is a VERY tough decision. 

Give Pippa a hug for me, and know I have my fingers crossed for the best outcome.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

When my Beau had part of his upper jaw and some teeth removed he did great. After he healed, which only took about 6 weeks, he could eat and chew fine and you could not tell from his appearance that he had ever had the surgery.
Good Luck in you decisions.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. I've never been in your place, but I imagine that if I were I would opt for the biopsy. I sure hope that it's nothing serious!!! Whatever you decide I hope for the best!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your support. Pippa's vet spoke to the vet at the clinic where she would need to get the surgery on Friday evening. I have an appointment to take Pippa there for a second opinion/surgical consultation tomorrow afternoon. I have asked my husband to come with me because he does not understand why she would need teeth out and bone and thinks that's wildly unnecessary. I want him to hear it from the vet if that ends up being the case so I don't have to justify my decisions. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau's surgery for the epulis tumor solved the problem. He had 2 teeth and a portion of his maxilla (upper jaw) towards the front of his mouth removed. Here is a picture of him about 2 years after his surgery. There was no evidence of the fact that he was missing a portion of his mouth unless you peeked inside and he had no problems eating anything.
Of couse, the outcome may be different depending on the location, type of tumor and the procedure that is done but just thought I would share Beau's success with this particular surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldilocks*

Goldilocks

Praying for Pippa and you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Sally had a semilunar hemi mandibulectomy for an extramedullary plasmacytoma near her last lower premolar. Plasmacytomas do not tend to metastasize, but can be very aggressive where they are. Any way, she had part of her mandible removed. She was 7 years at the time and lived to be 12 1/2 until hemangio got her. The surgery was very painful and this was back in 1996 when we didn't have great pain meds.

I have seen numerous successful outcomes of jaw surgeries when done by a specialist.
Things in the mouth can range from a benign epulis (which is not the same as an acanthomatous epulis) to cancer. Your best bet is to biopsy it and go from there.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to mention when Beau was recovering from his surgery he did not show signs of having much pain. His pain meds which I used for about 7 days must have done their job because he was his usual jolly self from the second day I brought him home. I know for the days he stayed at the vet hospital they gave him some major pain meds which was part of the reason they kept him 3 days.
The specialist that did the surgery on Beau was an amazing clinician whose specialty was cancer surgeries and in particular oral surgeries. I would definitely have your pup evaluated by a specialist.
Good Luck!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you so much for your prayers and support the past few days. We went to get our 2nd opinion/surgical consult this afternoon and the vet does not think we should do anything right now unless there is a change in the next few days/weeks, etc. He suspects that she has hurt her gums chewing and we are to take away her bones for a couple weeks. He explained that the spot is so small that he cannot biopsy and would need to remove teeth, gums and bone to get it. Then if it were cancer, that surgery probably wouldn't be drastic enough. He said if it were his dog he would wait a bit. I feel comfortable waiting for now. 

We need to go back in 6 weeks time for more blood work and a recheck. Pippa's white blood cell count on her blood work is way below normal. He said this warrants a recheck and if it's still out of whack a bone marrow biopsy :no: He did say it may just be a fluke with the lab so a recheck in 6 weeks is good. Six months ago her blood work was perfect. Something else to worry about but I am trying not to worry. I've had a very crappy last few days worrying.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the wait and see plan sounds like a good one. Definitely, if you see a sudden change head right back in to see the vet. I hope the blood work thing was just a fluke. For now, try to breath, relax and ENJOY your wonderful pup.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Baybeams. Keep a close eye on her and if you feel suspicion for the smallest of reasons, take her in. Otherwise we will keep hoping too that it is just a irritation from chewing on bones.


----------

